# Vampire crabs and panther crabs brisstol



## corybristol (Jan 21, 2010)

STUNNING VERY RARE FRESH WATER VAMPIRE CRABS £9.99 4 FOR £35

PANTHER CRABS ALSO FOR SALE AT THE AQUATIC STORE BRISTOL 

PLEASE CALL 01179639120 OR EMAIL [email protected].

*****WE DO NOT POST SORRY*****


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Completely the wrong section dude. You need the classifieds and the invert or aquatics classifieds at that.


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

A bit worrying if the seller thinks crabs are amphibians....another reason I won't buy livestock from pet stores, most don't know much if anything about what they are selling.....

Although this could be a genuine mistake....


----------



## corybristol (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for the lovley comments


----------

